# motorcycle insurance



## ecq12ma (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

Ive just bought a GIXXER 750 2011 and im just not sure about the insurance, as an expat can you only have 3rd party insurance? or can you get fully comprehensive insurance? and also does any1 recommend specific insurance companies?

thanx


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I believe vehicles/bikes over so many years you can only get 3rd party insurance. I used RSA - if you have no claims from the UK, they will honour it and give you the discount.


----------



## ecq12ma (Jun 24, 2013)

thanx for the response, so there is no chance of fully comprehensive cover? and also im not sure if this is true but do expats get additional theft insurance added on aswell?


----------

